# donale maltese



## olliesmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello Everyone! I'm new here and am so excited that I found this site!









I have my first maltese, Oliver, he is 8 months old. He makes me smile each and every day... I absolutely love him. I wish I could have found this site when I was searching for the perfect maltese. I would have loved to get info on breeders. 

I got Ollie from a wonderful lady who owns Donale Maltese in Ohio. She's really great. I was just wondering if anyone has heard of them? Have any experiences? It would be so funny if our dogs are related! 

I look forward to meeting all of you!  

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Kate,
Welcome to the list! Please send photos of Ollie. We would love to see him. I do remember visiting Nancy's site before and I just love Gabe who she owns!
Charmaine


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I tried contacting them. I live in Concord and I believe they are located in Perry? Would have been very close to me. Instead I found a wonderful breeder outside of Pittsburgh. I don't know anything about them except I never got a reply back from my email. 

Congrats on your little one. My Lacey will be a year old next month. I don't know what we did before her. She is such a little character. I keep telling her she is suppose to be a little princess but she thinks she is a big dog that can rough house!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Welcome to SM! I had not heard of Donale but just now went to their site... very, very nice Maltese!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

welcome to the SM family!!!


----------



## olliesmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Charmypoo... Gabe is Olivers Dad! How funny is that. Her dogs are so wonderful, I am so lucky to have found Oliver. She is truly an excellent breeder. 

I will definitely have to post some pictures as soon as I can figure it out.









Thanks for the warm welcome!

Kate


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, nosey me, I had to check out Donale's with the USDA lists and I'm delighted and happy to report they do not show up on either Broker or Breeder list!!!!!


Now I'll go take a gander at Georgeous Gabe until we get a picture of Oliver posted.


----------



## olliesmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Pico's parent, 

How do you check the usda list? when I was researching breeders, I was trying to be so careful in choosing the right person. That type of info is so important to perspective buyers. Especially with dog sales online. 

I think I got a picture working... Now I have to get fancy and put a collage together for my signature... Looks like today is going to be very productive at work


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, what a precious little Oliver! He has such big eyes....









Put this web site url in your Favorites list and you can find out a lot about puppymills and brokers/breeders.....Prisoners of Greed

The US dept of Agriculture registers or licenses animal breeding operations who have 50 or more animals. Thus, puppymills fall under this regulation and the USDA lists on the above website will clue you in if you look for a breeder/broker name. They are listed by state to help you find it more easily.

Unfortunately, the USDA inspectors seem to be overwhelmed with the number of breeders of all sorts they must inspect and it seems they leave the puppymills to last. So these people operate pretty much unregulated and uninspected and are free to pursue their greedy business at the expense of animals that we have domesticated and call "pets".

I was so ignorant of any of this when I acquired Pico. He was given to me by my granddaughter who realized she just didn't have the time for a puppy after all......her aunt bred her Maltese under supervision of her Vet and offered one of the puppies to her. The aunt kept the other two siblings and now has 3 of the fluff-butts running around! She has neutered and spayed them all. 

I originally was told about the MO website but I surely like this one 1000 times better. Where even an excitable poster does not get kicked off but is instead gently counseled by more level headed posters. We're all for the Maltese breed!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Prisoners of Greed website has a link to check a breeder or broker and make sure they aren't a puppy mill and registered with the USDA.

http://prisonersofgreed.org/USDA.html


Nopuppymills.com has a link to check the origin of a pet shop puppy.

http://www.nopuppymills.com


----------



## olliesmom (Feb 4, 2005)

pico's parent,

I used to be on the MO website, and agree that this is so much better! I'm still getting used to the fact that you can use brand names and breeder names on here... I almost felt guilty mentioning the name of my breeder, but she really was wonderful. 

Thanks for all the USDA information. It's good to know. 


Pico is too cute!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Ollie is just too cute. Loved his photos! Which one is his mommy?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry to bring up an old post... Just had to share my recent unfavorable experience with this breeder. I inquired about a tiny pup on her site and after three emails and questions like babydoll faces, silky coat, size, pup's sire and dam, champion lines, getting recent photo, etc - she emailed me back stating she did not feel comfortable placing a pup with me, which was fine but then came the personal attacks







- she stated that I obviously was not happy with my current maltese and that I should be happy with what I have because she deserves to be loved. She felt I was looking for a new maltese because I was unhappy how Abbey turned out! How ridiculous! Abbey is beautiful, to me!! I wouldn't trade her for anything! 

Where this came from, I have no idea! I had stated to her a was looking to possibly getting a playmate for Abbey.

I was so upset to be judged like that!







Like I was unworthy to have one of her pups! She did not even ask 1 question about me!

In her exact words... The markets are flooded all year round with cheap although unattractive dogs...so grab one of those bargain bred dogs. Well, I will definately search backyard breeders (being careful). At least they treat you with respect when you call with questions! But not anytime soon, these so called "reputable" breeders have me too sour to continue my search so Abbey will have to wait for a playmate for now!

Sorry so long - Just wanted others to know my experience with this breeder.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olliesmom_@Feb 6 2005, 01:11 PM
> *Hello Everyone!  I'm new here and am so excited that I found this site!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ollie is so cute....welcome to SM. I think that you will find things much more friendly here.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Nov 7 2005, 09:30 PM
> *Sorry to bring up an old post... Just had to share my recent unfavorable experience with this breeder.  I inquired about a tiny pup on her site and after three emails and questions like babydoll faces, silky coat, size, pup's sire and dam, champion lines, getting recent photo, etc - she emailed me back stating she did not feel comfortable placing a pup with me, which was fine but then came the personal attacks
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, I'm sorry to hear of your experience. Don't let the experience with just one breeder affect your plans. Just keep on going. Obviously something just didn't click with you and that one. I'm not sure how you can be careful when it comes to BYB. I would still stick with the best you can afford.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Nov 7 2005, 09:30 PM
> *Sorry to bring up an old post... Just had to share my recent unfavorable experience with this breeder.  I inquired about a tiny pup on her site and after three emails and questions like babydoll faces, silky coat, size, pup's sire and dam, champion lines, getting recent photo, etc - she emailed me back stating she did not feel comfortable placing a pup with me, which was fine but then came the personal attacks
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm so sorry this happened. Like K/C's mom said, don't let one bad experience ruin your plans. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with K&C's mom and Little Peanut about not letting this bad experience discourage you.

While this breeder obviously had her reasons for not selling a puppy to you (I'm wondering if it is the fact you have a small child), it would have been far better to just be honest with you rather than insulting you.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Nov 8 2005, 10:01 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry this happened. Like K/C's mom said, don't let one bad experience ruin your plans. Good luck to you guys.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117894
[/B][/QUOTE]

I couldn't agree more


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I was so upset to be judged like that!







Like I was unworthy to have one of her pups! She did not even ask 1 question about me!

In her exact words... The markets are flooded all year round with cheap although unattractive dogs...so grab one of those bargain bred dogs.  Well, I will definately search backyard breeders (being careful). At least they treat you with respect when you call with questions!  But not anytime soon, these so called "reputable" breeders have me too sour to continue my search so Abbey will have to wait for a playmate for now!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Nov 8 2005, 10:24 AM
> *I was so upset to be judged like that!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Sorry I pushed the button before adding a reply. Blame it on Glory. She's misbehaving, as usual, and I was watching her









It's a shame that anyone would judge another without knowing anything about them. And, by not asking any questions, I don't see how they can come to any conclusions.
As for the Donale website, I went there, and from what is posted, I don't see that she is involved with showing with either of her breed. It appears that she bought a finished champion from another breeder. She did post that a dog would be entering the ring, but there is no follow up show pictures that the dog was ever show, or won.
There are several breeders who will finish champions, then sell them to others for their breeding program. These people, in turn have a nice dog. Some do well with it, and work to improve their lines. Others just use the pedigree for bragging and to sell pups, and will breed the dog to anything.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I would encourage you to keep looking. Maybe some smaller breeding operations (not necessarily BYB) could be more responsive.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to SM


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Nov 8 2005, 10:35 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I pushed the button before adding a reply. Blame it on Glory. She's misbehaving, as usual, and I was watching her









It's a shame that anyone would judge another without knowing anything about them. And, by not asking any questions, I don't see how they can come to any conclusions.
As for the Donale website, I went there, and from what is posted, I don't see that she is involved with showing with either of her breed. It appears that she bought a finished champion from another breeder. She did post that a dog would be entering the ring, but there is no follow up show pictures that the dog was ever show, or won.
There are several breeders who will finish champions, then sell them to others for their breeding program. These people, in turn have a nice dog. Some do well with it, and work to improve their lines. Others just use the pedigree for bragging and to sell pups, and will breed the dog to anything.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117946
[/B][/QUOTE]

I noticed the same thing, Lucy Lou. Only one sire, Gabriel, actually has first generation champions in his pedigree. The rest have champions further back, especially the dams. I have always heard that if you shake the tree of any purebred dog, you find champions. That's why you often see "champion lines" in newspaper ads for puppies from BYB's.

I believe the criteria for a quality dog (with a price tag to match!) is that both parents are finished champions, isn't it?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Nov 8 2005, 11:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I noticed the same thing, Lucy Lou. Only one sire, Gabriel, actually has first generation champions in his pedigree. The rest have champions further back, especially the dams. I have always heard that if you shake the tree of any purebred dog, you find champions. That's why you often see "champion lines" in newspaper ads for puppies from BYB's.

I believe the criteria for a quality dog (with a price tag to match!) is that both parents are finished champions, isn't it?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117969
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is not necessarily true about both parents being champions. Many top breeders do breed dogs that aren't champions, and they produce quality dogs. Just look at Risky Business. He had a wonderful career, and he holds the record for producing the most champions of any male in Maltese history, yet neither of his parents were champions.
With the right handler, a number of dogs become champions who shouldn't. There are instances where one person can take all the points in for a show. Then, it's just making the dog you want win. One handler has a Yorkie now with horrible knees. That dog will be a champion, and he will probably sire pups. I certainly wouldn't want one of them, even if he is a champion. I know of Maltese who have completed their championship who are high in the rear and others who have weak fronts. They are out there producing pups, not necessarily with their breeder because some were sold because they didn't meet the breeder's standard for their breeding program. One of my champions mom has almost nothing in her pedigree, yet she has been bred with three different champion males, and she is consistent in producing champion offspring. And, her grandchildren are consistent in prouducing quality dogs. 
It amazes me the people who are only interested in obtaining a dog for breeding who are only interested in obtaining some champions in its pedigree. They don't know anything about confirmation, health, or overall quality of the breed, they just want those champions so they can advertise it to make money. I'm not talking about any one person or any one breed, as it's common in all of them.
Champion parents are only one thing I look at when considering a breeding. My Glory has everything I want in a dog for show (except adolescent behavior). She has a great sire, bred by a well known breeder, yet her paternal grandmother was not finished. Her dam came from an unknown breeder. I found out about her through someone else, and I saw promise in her, even though this breeder was not involved in show. The dam did have a nice pedigree, skipping the first generation. My only concern about showing Glory has nothing to do with confirmation. At this point, if she doesn't compete, it will be because I keep having problems with her eating her beard. That doesn't mean I won't breed her to one of my other champions though. I have a friend who has a dog two points away from his championship who had to stop because he ate all the hair off his front leg while chewing a treat. He is an exceptional dog, and he produces wonderful pups for the show ring.
As for the dog, Gabriel, he has an excellent pedigree, and he has already produced two champions for Bea Naysmith. I would imagine she sold him to this breeder, although I don't have any facts.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for all the information!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Faye we always appreciate your honesty and openess. It helps us all learn a lot.

Now, for my famous 2 or 3 cents. I find that most breeders will be proud to share their pedigress and they are proud of their accomplishments and lines. There is nothing to hide! However, I have also heard some get defensive for whatever reasons. My guess is from a breeder's point of view, they don't want a new owner being too picky. In my opinion, why shouldn't we be picky about personality and looks. Afterall, we are adding a new member to our family. As much as we would like to think of them as our children, it is not exactly the same. We should be able to pick their looks as well as persoanlity. There will be a puppy with both.

Another thing I have heard (not sure if this applies to Donale's situation since I don't know much about her champion) is that some breeders will sell a finished champion because they are not producing as well. Other breeders will pay big bucks to bring in those bloodlines and raise their prices. I know this is what a breeder we have discussed (no names) did. She acquired a beautiful Malt from Marcris breeding .. u can just imagine the pain the original breeder is going through after selling the dog to her.

There are good breeders that do not show but love their Maltese very much. But why brag about champions and showing when you aren't actively invovlved.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Another thing about champions in the pedigree .. I guess we all contribute to the value of this and why some byb try to get champions in their pedigree. We all stress a red flag may be no champions in the pedigree. However, until someone has real knowledge of the lines and the Maltese breed .. they will not understand if the champions are really deserving.

I remember once I was telling my mentor how much I liked a Maltese which had a very red pedigree. She took one look at the pedigree and say .. this dog is a no no. She pointed out that she saw some of the dogs in the pedigree and what their flaws are.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't know much of anything about breeding, but my first dog, a cocker spaniel, was purchased from two women who loved their girl dog and wanted her to have babies (sound familiar). So they paid a stud fee and bred the girl to a champion from Louisiana. Of course we thought that we were getting a superior dog because its father was a champion. Long story short - ill bred, mean dog that we lived with for 14 years. 

Sadie and Sassy's sire is a champion and the owner of that dog was very picky about the female that she bred it with. Their mom is not a champion but Debbie, the owner of the male, assured me that she had checked out the dam and was satisfied that the puppies would be very nice. She and Janet were hoping for a show puppy and it didn't work out. I don't think that I care whether BOTH were champions, but I like to think that the breeder knows enough about showing that they are trying to get certain qualities and not just turning out dogs to sell puppies. 

As usual, it is very informative to hear from those of you who are breeding and/or showing.


----------



## olliesmom (Feb 4, 2005)

wow... Abbey, I am shocked that Nancy would have treated you that way. She really was such a pleasure to deal with, but I do know that for the sake of her dogs she is very careful about where she places them. Not by any means am I saying that she shouldn't have placed them with you... 

As for the pedigree discussion, I think I really lucked out with Oliver. I was not looking for a dog with perfect confirmation, or the perfect coat... I just wanted a healthy dog with a loveable temperment. And I am blessed that Oliver is just that! 

Have you had any luck with your puppy search??


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olliesmom_@Nov 9 2005, 10:11 AM
> *wow... Abbey, I am shocked that Nancy would have treated you that way.  She really was such a pleasure to deal with, but I do know that for the sake of her dogs she is very careful about where she places them.  Not by any means am I saying that she shouldn't have placed them with you...
> 
> As for the pedigree discussion, I think I really lucked out with Oliver.  I was not looking for a dog with perfect confirmation, or the perfect coat... I just wanted a healthy dog with a loveable temperment.  And I am blessed that Oliver is just that!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I had tried getting a pup from her before I found Abbey's breeder and she blew me off then, just saying she didn't have any pups. Again, no questions from her -just a simple Do you have any available pups now or in near future? Answer: Simply No, not at this time. So, when I saw on her site that she had one available I emailed her 3 times with questions, the 3rd response was a long email telling me I had too many preferences and she would rather not continue any further. I was not telling her this is what I want - I simply asked about the particular pup. But what really upset me was how she personally atttacked me about not being happy with my Abbey. Abbey is beautiful, lovable, smart, and part of my family, so her words really offended me. 

I have contacted a BYB, who does not have any litters now but put me on a list to be notified when she has one next spring or summer. But I may end up going back to Abbey's breeder if she has a female from Abbey's dam and sire (they had boys this time). I was seeking a silky coat but after talking to a very knowledgable SM member, I think a cottony coat like Abbey's would be fine! I don't intend to show and I think Abbey looks adorable in a puppy cut! The most important is health so I just need to get more knowledgable about making sure I buy from someone who produces healthy pups. Thanks for asking!!


----------

